# Free2Play MMorpg mit viel PVE gesucht



## meeen (24. Dezember 2016)

Moin,

ich würde mit meinen Freunden gerne ein Free2Play MMORPG anfangen. Es sollte komplett kostenlos sein und auch auf schwachen Rechnern laufen.
Wichtig wäre das es wirklich Multiplayerfunktionen hat und nicht so questlastig ist.

Im Moment spielen meine Freunde Star Wars TOR aber da finde ich den Storrymodus schlecht. Dachte an sowas wie Metin2 oder Flyff, aber eben nicht die weil wir alle ein neues Spiel erkunden wollen. Kann ruhig ordentlich Farmen und leveln sein also auch richtige Grinder 

Was gibt es da schönes? Was spielt ihr so?

Hoffe ihr könnt mir weiterhelfen


----------



## HagenStein87 (24. Dezember 2016)

War Thunder


----------



## Gast20170724 (24. Dezember 2016)

Star Trek Online


----------



## meeen (24. Dezember 2016)

Hab mir beides angeguckt und würde lieber etwas mit Schwertern und Magie haben


----------



## Jimiblu (24. Dezember 2016)

Free to Play welches komplett kostenlos ist und auch noch was taugt? Ich behaupte mal gibts nicht. Wenn dich Metin2 interessiert, wie wäre es mit Tera oder Everquest 2? Sind aber etwas älter. Ansonsten die üblichen Asia Grinder wie Black Desert Online oder Arch Age. Letzteres vllt sogar eher interessant, da relativ 'sandboxig'


----------



## Elistaer (25. Dezember 2016)

Swtor bis kotfe hat für mich die beste story es kommt da aber stark auf die Klasse an. 

Wirklich Story gibt es an sich in mwo (MechWarrior Online) oder auch in eve wobei der free2play Teil in eve stark beschnitten ist was die skills angeht.

 In MechWarrior online ist es so das man sich für 2 verschiedene Fraktionen Clans oder Inner Sphere (IS) entscheiden muss oder als Merc  (Mercenary/Söldner) spielt. Ohne Geld kommt man auch sehr gut klar werden durch around the world bekommt man 10 mechbays ist den Plätzen der Garage in WoT oder war thunder ähnlich nur das man dafür bei verschiedenen Häusern der inner sphere bzw den 4 Clans im Spiel eine Anstellung braucht. 

GS6 via Web


----------



## Bunny_Joe (26. Dezember 2016)

Probier mal Wildstar oder Guild Wars 2 aus.


----------



## LedouxX (30. Januar 2017)

Leider findet man in GW2 nicht gerade viel PVE Content, dieses rumgesuche nach Aufgaben und Dörfer von iwas befreien etc geht schnell den Bach runter wie ich finde. Das PVP dagegen macht schon Laune. Wildstar dagegen ist ne Möglichkeit ja, hab es aber damals nur zu Release ne kurze Zeit gespielt und danach nicht mehr, ergo weiß ich nicht wie es jetzt ist. Deswegen bin ich auch wieder bei WoW gelandet, obwohl ich immer auf der Suche nach etwas "neuem" war. 

Vielleicht kommt ja iwann mal iwas gutes


----------



## Gripschi (30. Januar 2017)

Du könntest dir mal Skyforge anschauen.

Ist sehr PVE lastlig.

Fg


----------



## LedouxX (30. Januar 2017)

Ist aber wie ich sehe auch wieder so ein LvL-Grinder mit Notenabschluss oder?  Schade, da ansonsten es relativ gut aussieht und ich mir Skyforge bisher noch nicht angesehen habe.


----------



## Laudian (30. Januar 2017)

Path of Exile kannst du dir auch mal angucken.


----------



## Gripschi (30. Januar 2017)

PoE ist auch sehr gut. Hab mehr als 200h schon weg.

Ja dieses Noten Abschluss Ding gibt es in SF.

Ich würde trotzdem raten es einfach mal zu testen.


----------



## riotmilch (2. Februar 2017)

Der Herr der Ringe Online evtl?


----------



## hazelol (2. Februar 2017)

WoW, seit Jahren das beste MMO. maßig endgame content, es  ist immer was los. und Legion ist seit langem das beste addon. Okay es kostet anfangs 12 Euro im Monat, aber welches spiel ist den wirklich kostenfrei? 
sobald du etwas rein gekommen bist und mit farmen kein problem hast kannst du dir auch ohne probleme die 12 euro im monat sparen und kaufst dir spielzeit über die ingame währung.


----------



## Hellraiser2045 (5. Februar 2017)

Laudian schrieb:


> Path of Exile kannst du dir auch mal angucken.



Ist kein MMORPG! Sondern Hack&Slay ala Diablo.


----------



## Elistaer (5. Februar 2017)

Hellraiser2045 schrieb:


> Ist kein MMORPG! Sondern Hack&Slay ala Diablo.


Naja diablo hatte und hat durch das finden von Rüstung da häufig die Nase vorn und ist ja fast die Mutter der hack & Slay tittel. 

GS6 via Web


----------



## Hellraiser2045 (5. Februar 2017)

Elistaer schrieb:


> Naja diablo hatte und hat durch das finden von Rüstung da häufig die Nase vorn und ist ja fast die Mutter der hack & Slay tittel.
> 
> GS6 via Web



Und was hat das mit dem Thema zu tun?!
Hier wird ein MMORPG gesucht, punkt, fertig, aus.


----------



## azzih (5. Februar 2017)

The Secret World. Ist quasi F2P bzw. Lizenzkey gibts bei Steam oder Keysellern für 3-5€. Isn cooles MMO mit interessanter Story, was viele Dinge  anders macht als im Genre üblich.


----------



## kmf (10. Februar 2017)

Ich zock seit gut einem 3/4 Jahr RoM (Runes of Magic) auf dem Paradise-Server. Weil hier wird einem noch was geboten und net nur abgezockt. Hab allerdings anfänglich etwas Geld investiert, welches ich aber aus Erlösen aus Verkäufen meines Equips auf dem offi. Servern genommen hab. Das Spiel ist bei meinem Char mittlerweile ein kompletter Selbstläufer. Ich bin auch wieder im absoluten HighEnd angelangt und mein Eqip hat bis auf ganz wenige Teile bei den Stats das derzeit maximal Mögliche erreicht. 

Umgangssprache ist englisch, sind aber massig deutsch sprechende Spieler und rein deutsche Gilden vertreten.

Eine Freundin, die mit mir gewechselt ist, die allerdings bis heute keine müde Mark ins Game investiert hat, ist nur unwesentlich schlechter equipt als ich. Nach u. nach holt sie immer weiter auf. Ich denke in ca einem Vierteljahr hat sie auch meinen Stand erreicht. Das bedeutet man muss etwa mit einem vollen Jahr rechnen, bis man ohne Zuschießen eigener Kohle im absoluten HighEnd angelangt ist. 

Mit Hilfe einer guten Gilde verkürzen sich allerdings die Zeiten. Nur ist es recht schwer als Neuling in solch einer unterzukommen.

Man kann direkt mit einer Klasse mit Lvl 80 ins Game einsteigen und bekommt sogar gratis eine brauchbar gepimpte Grundausrüstung dazu.


----------



## Nottulner (18. Februar 2017)

Uthgard – Classic Dark Age of Camelot Community Server

Dark Age of Camelot – Wikipedia

Da kannst PvE machen bis zur Vergasung.


----------



## Sh4itan (21. Februar 2017)

Da es hier noch niemand gebracht hat: RIFT

Ich habe bis Level 20 rein geschaut und fand es nciht schlecht, ist komplett F2P, mal vom ingame Shop abgesehen


----------



## Amon (21. Februar 2017)

Wrnn man auf Asia Grinder steht wäre Blade and Souls einen Blick wert.

Sent from the Sombrero Galaxy with Samsung Galaxy S6 and Tapatalk


----------



## meeen (21. Februar 2017)

Danke für die vielen Antworten bisher  Habe gerade Klausurenphase aber danach wird wieder (mehr) gespielt ;D Auf dem dann neu zusammen gebauten PC


----------



## Noxxphox (21. Februar 2017)

Blase and Spul kann ich auch empfehlen. Habs paar tage gespielt, dannf ehlte mir die Zeit und im mom bin ich eher auf Shooter aus als MMO's. aber Blade and Soul war zum Europa release schon nicht schlecht. Es war ganz amüsant und bissel bewegungslastiger wie andere MMO's. Sprich weichst du bei kleineren Dungeons bei den Bossen nicht aus und bist grad so im mindestlvl Bereich für dort hauts dich doch relativ einfach um. Ist man von anderen Games der Art nicht gewöhnt. Da kannst anfangs ja meistens stundenlang in den Flächenschaden etc drin stehen und es juckt dich kaum.
War aber wie gesagt zum Europa release, is schon bissel her und kann sich somit geändert haben. Einen Blick ists definitiv wert und ich werds weiterzocken wenn ich wieder lust auf nen MMO hab.


----------



## Amon (22. Februar 2017)

Ich zocks gerade. Ist anfangs etwas verwirrend aber recht gut gemacht.

Sent from the Sombrero Galaxy with Samsung Galaxy S6 and Tapatalk


----------



## Noxxphox (22. Februar 2017)

Du findest es verwirrend? Fand ich absolut nicht. Aber ich wahrscheinlich je navh MMO erfahrung unterschiedlich^^. Toll wir haben drüber geschrieben und ich bin am überlegen wieder anzufangen xD


----------



## Amon (22. Februar 2017)

Ich blick da noch nicht so ganz durch mit dem ganzen upgrade Gedöns und so, aber ich bin ja auch erst bei lvl 21.

Sent from the Sombrero Galaxy with Samsung Galaxy S6 and Tapatalk


----------



## MOD6699 (23. Februar 2017)

Wenn hier auch Verkaufstitel aufgezählt werden kann man auch TESO nennen. Da ist einiges an PvE geboten.


----------



## Kusanar (23. Februar 2017)

Amon schrieb:


> Ich blick da noch nicht so ganz durch mit dem ganzen upgrade Gedöns und so, aber ich bin ja auch erst bei lvl 21.



Das ganze Upgrade-Gedöns wurde übrigens eben erst wieder geändert  Ich spiele es selbst und sag's mal so: Bis LVL45 hab ich mich ums Pimpen fast gar nicht gekümmert. Außer neue Soulshields anlegen und alles an der Waffe, was so easy nebenbei ohne großen Aufwand geht, gemacht. Das wars. Ansonsten einfach Story gemacht.
Macht immer noch Fun und bin fast jeden Abend online, falls wer Lust hat um die Häuser zu ziehen


----------

